# Paradigm in wall



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone have experiance with teh inwalls.

I am set on in walls but I was goingt o go with def tech in walls. I am tempted by the paradigm sa-35 with and SALCR3 as center.

DOes anyone use these by chance?


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Have a look at James Loudspeaker in-walls, simply the best in-wall speakers I have ever heard.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
James makes excellent In Walls. Personally, I think Thiels are the best In Walls that I have ever heard and I have listened to a bunch of them as they are such a popular choice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I loved the sound of the Martin Logan Architectural Series. 

And my lottery win inwalls are from Wisdom Audio..


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Think I am going to go with the paradigm sa-35 front adn sides with and SALCR3 as center.

I can not do rears have to do ceiling so I might stick with the def for the ceilings.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Andre said:


> I loved the sound of the Martin Logan Architectural Series.
> 
> And my lottery win inwalls are from Wisdom Audio..


Hello,
I like ML's In Walls as well, but really think Thiel may have the best possible solution with their series of In and On Wall Speakers. My Neighbor uses Thiels upon my recommendation in his Mansion (I truly live in a modest House surrounded by multi million Dollar Homes) and the results are stunning.

I put together a cost no object HT for him as far as Components went. It drove the Installers nuts as they carry Brands which they really try to push hard on Customers. However, him knowing I had no financial conflict of interest and him listening to my HT, decided to have me choose the gear. It is a good deal of fun spending other peoples money I must say. I did get a stellar bottle of Single Malt out of the deal, but have still not opened it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

